# Si tant est que...



## Agnès E.

Bonjour 

Comment se dit en anglais l'expression "si tant est que", comme dans la phrase :

"Je ne rentrerai que demain, si tant est que je rentre un jour"

Merci !


----------



## OlivierG

I'd say "if ever", but it'd be wiser to wait for the opinion of native speakers


----------



## fetchezlavache

'if at all' serait ma 1ère idée, mais je crois que 'if ever' convient aussi.


----------



## Agnès E.

Bon sang mais c'est bien sûr !! Merci infiniment, Olivier et Fetchez, je devais avoir l'esprit encore embrumé de sommeil...


----------



## Moune

Et pourquoi pas "provided that" ?


----------



## sophievm

"as far as" ?


----------



## tchev

Moune said:
			
		

> Et pourquoi pas "provided that" ?


J'aime bien celle-là. C'est la plus proche à mon avis. Cela dit, les autres vont bien aussi


----------



## Agnès E.

C'est "if ever" que j'avais en tête sans parvenir à le retrouver, mais "provided that" est parfait, of course!

Merci à tous !


----------



## timpeac

Dans ce contexte seulement les "if ever" et "if at all" d'Olivier et de Fetchez me semblent convenir. Les autres avec "as far as" et "provided that" je ne comprends pas comment ça marcherait - vous pouvez donner des phrases pour que je puisse voir ce que vous voulez dire?


----------



## Agnès E.

Bonjour Tim,
Pourquoi "provided that" n'irait-il pas ici ? Je le voyais bien dans cette phrase, sauf que je le conçois plus littéraire que "if ever".


----------



## Benjy

mmmm i will agree with the timmy here/lfv/olivier etc etc.

du moment que tu viendras, je te donnerai l'argent
si tant est que tu viennes (puisse venir?), je te donnerai l'argent

provided that (as long as) you come i will give you the money.
i will give you the money if ever you come/if you come at all.

??

si tant est seems to indicate that the chances are a lot slimmer of the event happening. maybe its just me


----------



## timpeac

Agnes E. said:
			
		

> Bonjour Tim,
> Pourquoi "provided that" n'irait-il pas ici ? Je le voyais bien dans cette phrase, sauf que je le conçois plus littéraire que "if ever".


 
Salut Agnes! vaudrait vraiment mieux que tu me fournisse ta phrase entière, sinon on ne sait pas si on parle de la même chose.

Mais, si je devine, tu dis "I will only come back tomorrow, provided that I come back one day" C'est ça?

Si oui, en anglais cela ne rime à rien parce que c'est facile de montrer que c'est faux. Par exemple, disons que je rentre dans 2 ans. Je suis rentré un jour, mais ce n'était pas demain comme j'ai promis si je rentrais...

"If at all" ici par contre suggère que je ne me pointe peut-être pas demain sans parler de l'avenir.

Je ne sais pas si j'ai bien expliqué - tu vois ce que je veux dire? Cette tournure n'est vraiment pas possible en anglais.


----------



## la grive solitaire

Agnes E. said:
			
		

> Bonjour
> 
> Comment se dit en anglais l'expression "si tant est que", comme dans la phrase :
> 
> "Je ne rentrerai que demain, si tant est que je rentre un jour"
> 
> Merci !



I'd suggest: "if, that is...  = si tant est que 

...if I come back at all, that is.


----------



## Agnès E.

timpeac said:
			
		

> Salut Agnes! vaudrait vraiment mieux que tu me fournisse ta phrase entière, sinon on ne sait pas si on parle de la même chose.
> 
> Mais, si je devine, tu dis "I will only come back tomorrow, provided that I come back one day" C'est ça?
> 
> Si oui, en anglais cela ne rime à rien parce que c'est facile de montrer que c'est faux. Par exemple, disons que je rentre dans 2 ans. Je suis rentré un jour, mais ce n'était pas demain comme j'ai promis si je rentrais...
> 
> "If at all" ici par contre suggère que je ne me pointe peut-être pas demain sans parler de l'avenir.
> 
> Je ne sais pas si j'ai bien expliqué - tu vois ce que je veux dire? Cette tournure n'est vraiment pas possible en anglais.



Oh Tim, mais en fait la phrase entière, je l'ai donnée au départ !! 
Et elle est humoristique ou ironique, pas sérieuse du tout en fait (si tant est que ce soit une phrase, bien sûr, puisque j'ai omis de lui mettre un point final... )


Et est-ce que dans cette phrase-là, ci-dessus, on peut mettre "provided that" ?

Edit : "if at all" pourrait également être traduit par : si jamais je rentre un jour... alors que "provided that" assène une affirmation vérifiable, c'est bien cela ?


----------



## Agnès E.

la grive solitaire said:
			
		

> I'd suggest: "if, that is...  = si tant est que
> 
> ...if I come back at all, that is.



Bonjour jolie Grive,

Is it rather formal, or colloquial?


----------



## Benjy

la grives suggestion is fine the that is can be used.. but you can leave it out. i wouldn't say its overly formal. rather neutral really. and provided that definitely doesnt gop in the sentence provided


----------



## Gil

Autres possibilités:

Supposing that I ever come back
Assuming that  I come back some day.


----------



## timpeac

Agnes E. said:
			
		

> Oh Tim, mais en fait la phrase entière, je l'ai donnée au départ !!
> Et elle est humoristique ou ironique, pas sérieuse du tout en fait (si tant est que ce soit une phrase, bien sûr, puisque j'ai omis de lui mettre un point final... )
> 
> 
> Et est-ce que dans cette phrase-là, ci-dessus, on peut mettre "provided that" ?


 
Oui mais j'ai voulu dire la phrase anglaise. Je savais que l'on ne pouvait pas échanger les deux tournures telles quelles mais je ne savais pas si tu pensais à un ordre différent des mots en anglais ou quelque chose comme ça. Je ne voulais pas te dire définitivement que c'était impossible au cas où il y avait une tournure anglaise qui m'échappait.

Non, "provided that" ne marche non plus ici. Tu sais, bien sûr, que "provided that" c'est plus ou moins comme "pourvu que". Est-ce qu'on pourrait utiliser "pourvu que" ici? De toute façon, c'est pas possible en anglais, désolé


----------



## timpeac

Gil said:
			
		

> Autres possibilités:
> 
> Supposing that I ever come back
> Assuming that I come back some day .


.                                              .


----------



## Moune

J'avais trouvé cet exemple :
on se retrouvera à 18 h, si tant est que l'avion arrive à  l'heure 
we'll meet at 6 p.m. provided that the plane arrives on time


----------



## timpeac

Moune said:
			
		

> J'avais trouvé cet exemple :
> on se retrouvera à 18 h, si tant est que l'avion arrive à l'heure
> we'll meet at 6 p.m. provided that the plane arrives on time


 
Ça marche bien mais c'est différent. Si l'avion n'arrive pas à l'heure on ne se retrouvera pas à 18h. C'est tout-à-fait dépendant donc "provided".

Je dois souligner que le fait que "provided that" ne marche pas dans la phrase d'Agnes n'est pas discutible, désolé. Je ne dis presque jamais ça mais ici oui. Si vous trouvez un autre anglophone qui dise que ça marche, je mange mon chapeau!!

Edit - "provided that" est synonyme de "if and only if". Donc

We'll meet at 6 if and only if the plane arrives on time 
I'll only come back tomorrow if and only if I come back one day 

La deuxième phrase suggère que ce que je fais demain a une dépendance directe sur un fait à l'avenir, ce qui est impossible.

C'est plus clair comme ça??


----------



## Agnès E.

J'ai toujours utilisé "provided that" comme : dans la mesure où...
comme dans l'exemple de Moune ci-dessus.
Ça ne va pas non plus ?

Edit : voui voui, je viens de lire le dernier message de Tim et j'ai compris, le lien est direct, évidemment.
Dans ma première phrase, il n'y avait en fait aucun lien de cause à effet. Je voulais simplement dire : si je dois rentrer un jour, ce sera demain ou rien, par exemple... (en fait, je n'y avais pas réfléchi à ce point-là !  )

Tim, tu as sauvé ton chapeau, si tant est que tu en aies jamais eu un !! (provided that, héhéhé)


----------



## Agnès E.

Et un grand merci à tous, ça m'a remis des tas de choses en place dans la tête, si tant est que j'en ai encore une...


----------



## Gil

Bonne source d'exemple comme:
si tant est que, « à supposer que »
Nous étudierons sa demande, si tant est qu’il l’ait effectivement formulée.

http://grammaire.reverso.net/index_alpha/Fiches/Fiche136.htm


----------



## la grive solitaire

Agnes E. said:
			
		

> Bonjour jolie Grive,
> Is it rather formal, or colloquial?


Bonjour chère Agnès,
In this case, it's neither, as Benjy said, but you do have to leave the "that is" in if it's said humorously. The only alternative would be to say: "I won't be back until tomorrow--*if* I come back at all! [ha ha] . It seems to me to be the closest in tone/meaning to your sentence (and not just because I suggested it ...)  

I won't be back until tomorrow--if I come back at all, that is! [ha ha].  

On se retrouvera à 18 h, si tant est que l'avion arrive à l'heure.
We'll meet at 6 p.m.--if the plane arrives on time, that is. [said either humorously or not]

(If it's not said humourously, moune's suggestion of "provided that" is fine, but it makes the sentence more formal.)

We'll go hiking tomorrow--if it doesn't rain cats and dogs, that is! [ha ha]
I'll be there by noon--if I don't have a flat tire, that is![ha ha]
(It can also be said like this: "...that is, if doesn't rain cats and dogs!" /"that is, if I don't have a flat tire!"--it means the same thing.)


----------



## Jabote

Agnes E. said:
			
		

> Bonjour Tim,
> Pourquoi "provided that" n'irait-il pas ici ? Je le voyais bien dans cette phrase, sauf que je le conçois plus littéraire que "if ever".


 
D'accord avec agnes. Provided that est correct, mais trop littéraire, ce que n'est pas (enfin je ne crois pas) si tant est que...


----------



## Benjy

> D'accord avec agnes. Provided that est correct, mais trop littéraire, ce que n'est pas (enfin je ne crois pas) si tant est que...



je suis désolé mais ça me sonne hyper bizarre à l'oreille de dire "i will back tomorrow, provided that i come back" et même un peu redondant, à mon avis


----------



## Jabote

Et si tu dis "provided that I ever do", là ça marche, non ?


----------



## la grive solitaire

Jabote said:
			
		

> Et si tu dis "provided that I ever do", là ça marche, non ?



Malheureusement non...pour citer Benjy ça fait hyper bizarre.


----------



## timpeac

Jabote said:
			
		

> Et si tu dis "provided that I ever do", là ça marche, non ?



Donc "I'll only come back tomorrow provided that I ever do"

Hmmm. Désolé ma chère Jabote mais je dois dire que non. C'est la même chose. Si je reviens demain ça n'a rien à voir avec ce que je ferai ou ne ferai pas à l'avenir. Il n'y a pas de cause à effet comme le dit Agnes. Ne m'en déteste pas je t'en conjure comme le dirait Egueule.

Edit - Ah ok des autres ont déjà répondu. J'avais commencé ma réponse et le téléphone a sonné. J'ai mis si longtemps à répondre que ce n'était plus nécessaire!


----------



## Jabote

je ne comprends pas bien ce que tu veux dire par _"Si je reviens demain *ça n'a rien à voir avec ce que je ferai ou ne ferai pas à l'avenir*"..._ Moi ce que je voulais dire, c'était "I will come back tomorrow, provided that I ever do_ (come back...)_"... en d'autres termes, provided that I ever come back, it will be tomorrow. Vous m'avez convaincue que ce n'est pas correct, mais il n'empêche que c'est ton argument en gras ici que je ne comprends pas...


----------



## timpeac

OK, je ne sais pas si je peux t'éclairer mais je vais essayer. "provided that I ever do come back" fait un lien avec un fait futur. La première partie de la phrase n'aura pas lieu si cette deuxième partie ne se passe pas.

Mais il n'y a aucune dépendance ici à mes yeux. Ce n'est pas le même en français? On pourrait écrire " je ne reviens que demain, pourvu que je reviens un jour"? Je ne crois pas pouvoir en dire plus parce que ceci me semble une affaire de logique plutôt de langue, et ton opinion y vaut autant que la mienne.


----------



## fetchezlavache

donc je reviens sur ce que je disais dans un post que j'ai effacé, 'provided' donne une notion de 'sous réserve de' qui n'existe pas dans le 'si' que nous utilisons dans la phrase française.

la concrétisation de la 1ère partie de la phrase n'est pas soumise à la concrétisation de la 2ème partie.

je reviendrai tard de vacances, si mon patron me donne plus de jours de congés. 'provided' fonctionne.

je reviendrai tard de vacances, si je reviens hahahaha ! 'provided' ne fonctionne pas, et la solution de la grive est la meilleure je trouve.


----------



## francophonophil

I would just venture one further translation of 'si tant est que...': _, if indeed.. at all_

For example, 'I'll come tomorrow, if *indeed *I come *at all*.'  This is similar to just writing ..._at all_, but the 'indeed' emphasises the doubtfulness of your coming.

In other situations, I think you could just use 'if indeed', without 'at all' (for example, ', if indeed he is a doctor' ('if he is indeed a doctor') =~  si tant est qu'il soit médecin).


----------



## msfeather12

What is the translation of “tant” in “si tant est que”? I was thinking it cannot be the typical, “as much” or “so much”, but could it be the more qualitative sense found in usages like, “Alice gave me the news later that day, but I had already inferred as much from Steve’s behaviour”? I like the translation immediately above in which “si tant” is given as “if indeed”, but is “indeed” really the translation of “tant” in this context?


----------



## Locape

I'm no linguist, but for me this is a set expression and therefore a bit hard to know exactly where it comes from. Here _ tant_ is used as a grammatical subject of this conjunction phrase, not an adverb (if I understood it correctly), so _ indeed_ alone isn’t really the translation of _tant_, but _if indeed _can work sometimes as an equivalent in English .
_Si tant est que_ can also be translated by _dans la mesure où_, where the noun _ mesure_ could mean _in the event that _(I don't know if it's clear).


> _*tant* : _
> *II. −* _Nominal_
> *C. −* [Dans des loc. où _tant_ est suj. gramm. ou suj. log.]
> − _*Si* *tant* *est que*._ En admettant que, s'il est vrai que. _Voyons, cher beau-père, à quoi puis-je vous être bon? si tant est que je puisse être bon à quelque chose_ (Augier, _Gendre M. Poirier_, 1854, p. 282).


tant (TLFi)


----------



## Kelly B

Or to the extent that, or in so far as, where those so... expressions feel more similar, in a more literal sense, to _tant_.


----------



## Aristide

msfeather12 said:


> What is the translation of “tant” in “si tant est que”? I was thinking it cannot be the typical, “as much” or “so much”,


"Tant" signifie réellement "as much/so much".
Mot à mot, "si tant est que" =  "if so much is that"
C'est comme si on disait : if so much is true that

C'est vrai que c'est une expression figée. Par exemple, personne ne dit jamais "si tant arrive que". Mais on comprend quand même comment est construite l'expression. (Même si certaines personnes prétendent ne pas comprendre le sens du mot "autant" dans l'expression "Autant pour moi !").

Dans le même genre, il existe aussi l'expression "tant il est vrai que" (= so true is it that).
Dans cette dernière expression, "tant" correspond à "so".


----------



## trans-latour

La structure grammaticale et logique est la suivante:
*[hypothèse d'ordre particulier] si tant est que [hypothèse d'ordre général] *
avec l'hypothèse d'ordre particulier /qui est la conséquence logique/ dont la réalisation dépend/ de l'hypothèse d'ordre général.
Ici la valeur d'origine de "tant" n'est pas "tellement" mais "autant" qui initialement marque l'égalité de deux grandeurs, puis la qualité que peut avoir une entité, puis, lorsqu’il n'y a pas plus de précision,  le fait que l'entité en question (idée, hypothèse, affirmation) puisse être vraie.

J'irais me promener, si tant est qu'il fasse beau demain.

ou à partir de l'exemple de @Locape #36:_"Voyons, cher beau-père, à quoi puis-je vous être bon? si tant est que je puisse être bon à quelque chose"_

ou dans le message d'ouverture #1: "Je ne rentrerai que demain, si tant est que je rentre un jour"


----------



## msfeather12

@Locape @Kelly B @Aristide @trans-latour merci beaucoup! C’est beaucoup plus claire maintenant.


----------



## Nicklondon

.....if I ever (do) come back/should I even be back (tomorrow)....


----------



## broglet

trans-latour said:


> La structure grammaticale et logique est la suivante:
> *[hypothèse d'ordre particulier] si tant est que [hypothèse d'ordre général] *
> avec l'hypothèse d'ordre particulier /qui est la conséquence logique/ dont la réalisation dépend/ de l'hypothèse d'ordre général.
> Ici la valeur d'origine de "tant" n'est pas "tellement" mais "autant" qui initialement marque l'égalité de deux grandeurs, puis la qualité que peut avoir une entité, puis, lorsqu’il n'y a pas plus de précision,  le fait que l'entité en question (idée, hypothèse, affirmation) puisse être vraie.
> 
> J'irais me promener, si tant est qu'il fasse beau demain.  ... if it turns out to be a nice day
> 
> ou à partir de l'exemple de @Locape #36:_"Voyons, cher beau-père, à quoi puis-je vous être bon? si tant est que je puisse être bon à quelque chose"_ ... if I could be good for anything
> 
> ou dans le message d'ouverture #1: "Je ne rentrerai que demain, si tant est que je rentre un jour" ... if I ever do come back


It seems to me that the proposition following "si tant est que ..." is deemed by the speaker to be rather unlikely (hence my suggested translations in red)


----------

